# Netro Sprite



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

Has anyone used this sprinkler controller before? I was looking at the Rachio and this one popped up. It has good reviews and is considerably cheaper but I just thought I'd see if any real folks had ever used it. Thanks.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

How about a Gen 2 Rachio for $100 delivered?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> How about a Gen 2 Rachio for $100 delivered?


This is what I did. Woot deal. I trust the rachio name and was comfortable with the features for being a generation old.


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

That's what I'll do then. I'll get the Rachio. Thanks.


----------

